# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  مساعدة فى فك شفرة lg p700

## حمدي حمدي قاسم

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتوا اريد كود فك شفره موبايل 
lg p700
imei : 355332050516820 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## حمدي حمدي قاسم

ارجو الرد بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------

